# Παπαγάλοι > Ασθένειες -Τραυματισμοί στους Παπαγάλους >  Κοκκιδίωση σε παπαγαλάκι

## hariskar

Το παπαγαλάκι που αγόρασα πριν λίγες μέρες έχει δοιάρροια. Πήγα τα κόπρανα σε κτηνίατρο και μου είπε ότι έχει κοκκιδίωση. Μου είπε να πάρει Toltrazuril  για 3 μέρες 3-4 σταγόνες σε 100ml νερό. Η δοσολογία είναι σωστή; Εδώ διαβάζω 25-30mg/100ml νερού. Το Toltrazuril περιέχει 25mg/ml. Οπότε, δε θα έπρεπε να βάζω 1ml σε 100ml νερό και όχι 3-4 σταγόνες;

Ευχαριστώ

----------


## jk21

ΧΑΡΗ θελω να δω και αυτο που λες ,οσο αφορα την προτεινομενη δοση σε mg ανα λιτρο νερου , αλλα ειναι δεδομενο γνωστο οτι στα κοκκιδια δινουμε γυρω στα 2 με 2μισυ ml baycox στο λιτρο 
αυτο αντιστοιχει σε 0.25 ml στα 100 ml νερου  


αν θεωρησεις οτι μια σταγονα ειναι γυρω στα 0.06 ml (γυρω στις 16 σταγονες θεωρειται οτι ειναι 1 ml )

o γιατρος σου προτεινε 0.18 με 0.24 ml στα 100 ml νερου ,που ειναι σωστη δοσολογια 

διαφωνω για χορηγηση μονο 3ημερο και οχι 5 ημερες ,οπως και το οτι δεν σου μιλησε για επαναληψη μετα απο κενο λιγων ημερων (3 εως 5 ) αλλων 5 ημερων ,για την εξολοθρευση τυχον επωασθεντων ωοκυστων των κοκκιδιων .Τριημερο ειναι για eimeria κοκκιδια που βρισκονται στις κοτες 

οπως και να εχει η δοσολογια ειναι οκ και κανε οτι σου ειπε και υποθετω με το τελος της ,θα ξαναδει τις κουτσουλιες στο μικροσκοπιο

----------


## hariskar

Σε ευχαριστώ για την άμεση απάντηση. Σήμερα είμαστε στην 3η μέρα και οι κουτσουλιές έγιναν πιο υδαρείς. Στην αρχή ήταν ημίρευστες όπως φαίνονται εδώ https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B_j...it?usp=sharing.
Μου είπε να σταματήσω το Toltrazuril και να δώσω Asminine για 7 μέρες.

----------


## jk21

το πλεον εγκριτο merckvetmanual


http://www.merckmanuals.com/vet/poul...n_poultry.html

δινει δοσολογια toltrazuril  (η ουσια του baycox )   25 ppm 

εδω στο φυλλαδιο του σκευασματος ,ξεκαθαριζεται οτι αυτα τα 25 ppm ειναι   1 ml για πουλια που πινουν ολο το 24ωρο νερο (κοτες παχυνσης με ανοιχτα φωτα τη νυχτα ) και 75 ppm για 8ωρη παροχη νερου .Τα καναρινια πινουν αυτο το διαστημα γυρω στις 13 με 14 ωρες και η δοσολογια ειναι γυρω στα 2.5 ml στο λιτρο (λιγοτερο απο 3 ml που θα ηταν αν επιναν 8ωρο και επρεπε να παρουν πιο πυκνη ποσοτητα και να συμπληρωσουν σε λιγοτερο χρονο την επαρκη δοση ) 



http://www.provet.gr/el/trofes-akses...product_id=401


8. ΔΟΣΟΛΟΓΙΑ ΓΙΑ ΚΑΘΕ ΕΙΔΟΣ, ΤΡΟΠΟΣ ΚΑΙ ΟΔΟΣ(ΟΙ) ΧΟΡΗΓΗΣΗΣ
Χορηγείται με το πόσιμο νερό.
Συνιστάται η θεραπεία με Baycox® 2,5% σε δύο συνεχόμενες ημέρες σε δόση:
α) 25 ppm τολτραζουρίλης (1 ml Baycox® 2,5% ανά λίτρο πόσιμου νερού) αν η θεραπεία είναι
συνεχόμενη (24 ώρες το εικοσιτετράωρο) ή εναλλακτικά
β) 75 ppm τολτραζουρίλης (3 ml Baycox® 2,5% ανά λίτρο πόσιμου νερού) αν η θεραπεία περιορίζεται
στις 8 ώρες την ημέρα.
Η συνολική δόση (βάσει της ηλικίας του πτηνού και τη διαχείριση της μονάδας) δε θα πρέπει να είναι
λιγότερη από 7 mg/ kg σ.β./ ημέρα.

----------


## jk21

η διαφορα εγκειται σε σχεση με το αρθρο ,οτι εκεινο αναφερει για mg ανα λιτρο ( 250 mg ανα λιτρο ή 25 mg ανα 100 ml που ειπες ) ενω τα ppm πχ 25 που ειδαμε θα αντιστοιχουσανε μονο αν ειχαμε καθαρο νερο και οχι φαρμακο οπως θα δεις εδω να εξηγειται .δεν ειναι το ιδιο ppm και mg ανα λιτρο σε αλλα υγρα εκτος του καθαρου νερου .Η εταιρια δινει επισημα σε ποσα ml φαρμακου αντιστοιχει .

http://forum.onlineconversion.com/showthread.php?t=562

----------


## hariskar

Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ. Οπότε στα παπαγαλάκια 2.5ml στο λίτρο; Και η διάρκεια 5 ημέρες;

----------


## jk21

τωρα ειδα το ποστ το δευτερο που εκανες .δεν μπορω να ανοιξω το συνδεσμο τηςφωτο .δεν ξερω γιατι ...


μου φαινεται αν σου ειπε να αλλαξεις φαρμακο και να πας σε αντιβιωση ,δεν εχει δει καν τα κοκκιδια στο μικροσκοπιο (τον ειδες να κανει ελεγχο στο μικροσκοπιο σε δειγμα κουτσουλιας ; )  γιατι τοτε θα σου ελεγε σιγουρα να συνεχισεις και baycox

ενισχυεται ακομα περισσοτερο ο φοβος μου ,οταν για διαρροια σου δινει ενα παμπαλαιο φαρμακο σαν ουσια ... ακου asminine για διαρροια το 2014 .... το οξολινικο οξυ ειναι παλια ουσια φουλ στα ανθεκτικα στελεχη .δεν δινεις ενα φαρμακο που δεν ξερεις αν ειναι ισχυρο χωρις εξετασεις 

βγαλε φωτο την κοιλια του πουλιου με παραμερισμενα τα πουπουλα και τις κουτσουλιες (αν και οι υπολοιποι δεν βλεπουν τη φωτο ) και ανεβασε με τον τροπο που θα δεις εδω 

*Οδηγός ανεβάσματος φωτογραφιών στο forum.*αν θελεις δευτερη γνωμη γιατρου ,μπορεις να αιτηθεις να σου στειλουμε την λιστα πτηνιατρων που εχουμε συγκεντρωσει αναφεροντας αν εισαι αττικη ή σε αλλο νομο της ελλαδας

----------


## hariskar

Πριν δει τα κόπρανα μου έδωσε Aviomycine τηλεφωνικά. Μετά όταν είδε τα  κόπρανα μου έδωσε τη θεραπεία που εγραψα πιο πάνω. Τα είδε σίγουρα στο  μικροσκόπιο, δεν ξέρω όμως κατά πόσο υπάρχει εμπειρία από μικρά πουλιά.  Μένω στην Καβάλα. Θα ήθελα τη λίστα πτηνίατρων για την περιοχή μου.

Προς το παρόν να συνεχίσω με 2.5ml στο λίτρο Toltrazuril για 5 ημέρες;



Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ

----------


## jk21

δυστυχως δεν εχουμε ατομα για καβαλα ....


το σιγουρο ειναι οτι μεσα σε 3 ημερες θα επρεπε να υπαρχει μικρη βελτιωση αν ηταν κοκκιδια ,οχι ομως ιαση πριν το 5νθημερο  .Ολα αυτα αν το πουλι συμπεριφεροτανε κανονικα και επινε επαρκες νερο ,οπως οταν ηταν υγειες .αν ειναι κουρνιασμενο καπου ειναι λογικο να μην λαμβανει οσο φαρμακο πρεπει 

απο κει και περα για περιπτωση παραλληλης μικροβιακης λοιμωξης (που για αυτο σου εδωσε και αντιβιωση εστω παλιας κοπης ) θα πρεπει να παρει και αντιβιωση .Η γνωμη μου ειναι να παρεις ειτε την tabernil centamicina (την βρισκεις και σε πετ σοπ και σε κτηνιατρικα ) ή καποια απο τις COTRIM E-RATIOPHARM   ( σιροπι ) και augmentin (σκονη σε μπουκαλι για παρασκευη σιροπιου ) απο φαρμακειο .αν παρεις την augmentin τοτε να παρεις αυτη των λιγοτερων mg ( AUGMENTIN (250+62,5)MG/5ML )

για δοσολογιες θα τα πουμε οταν δουμε τι παρεις 

αν θες κοιτα για την tabernil  centamicina  και αν υπαρχει ,πες του αν συμφωνει να παρεις αυτο ειτε γιατι δεν βρισκεις το αλλο ,ειτε γιατι το asminine γραφει για αναπνευστικα .περιμενω φωτο

----------


## hariskar

Θα μπορούσα να εχω τη λίστα, μήπως μπορώ να συνενοηθώ με κάποιον πτηνίατρο για να του στείλω κουτσουλιές, για να τις δει στο μικροσκόπιο;
Ευχαριστώ

----------


## hariskar

Δεν είναι φουσκωτό, δεν κοιμάται την ημέρα, αλλά ούτε είναι ζωηρό, δεν κινείται γενικά, μόνο για να φάει.
Σταματάω από το στόμα και βάζω στην ποτίστρα; Δίνω ήδη 3 μέρες από το στόμα.

----------


## jk21

ναι αν πινει κανονικο νερο ,βαλε στην ποτιστρα .δοσολογια θυμαμαι οτι σου χω στειλει ... σωστα;

----------


## hariskar

Ναι, μου έχεις στείλει. Υγρές τροφές όπως αγγούρι, μαρούλι, λογικά καλύτερα να μη βάλω, γιατί έτσι ίσως να πίνει λιγότερο νερό από την ποτίστρα, έτσι δεν είναι; Πάντως δεν ξέρω αν πίνει κανονικά νερό, λείπω αρκετές ώρες, του έδινα και 0.25ml X2 με τη σύριγγα.

----------


## jk21

ναι οταν πινουν φαρμακο στην ποτιστρα ,τοτε δινουμε μονο σπορους 

αν δεν εισαι σιγουρος ,καλα ειναι να συνεχισεις στο στομα 

να διευκρινισω ,μην παρανοησουν τα μελη ,οτι  0.25 ml δεν ειναι η δοση αδιαλυτου φαρμακου ,αλλα ποσοτητα απο καποιο διαλλυμα (μην το αναφερεις δημοσια ,για να μην γινει κακη χρηση απο ατομα που θα δωσουν ισως χωρις λογο )

----------


## hariskar

Οι πάνω κουτσουλιές είναι από το πουλί που είχε το πιο έντονο πρόβλημα. Νομίζω ότι είναι καλές σήμερα. Τι λέτε;
Πώς συνεχίζω; Κενό 3 μέρες και μετά άλλες 5;
HarisC, η κοιλιά δεν είναι πρησμένη.

----------


## jk21

Γνωμη μου ,ναι κενο και επαναληψη

----------


## hariskar

Καλημέρα, δεν έκανα επανάληψη της θεραπείας μετά από κενό, αφού τα πουλιά και οι κουτσουλιές φαινόταν σχετικά καλά και είχα δώσει ήδη αρκετά φάρμακα. Το καλοκαίρι τα πουλιά ήταν ευδιάθετα, ζευγάρωσαν μερικές φορές και οι κουτσουλιές μου φάινονται καλές. Συμφωνείτε;

----------


## jk21

οι κουτσουλιες φαινονται καλα και ειναι θετικο οτι ειχαν διαθεση για ζευγαρωμα 

η επαναληπτικη χρηση ,χρειαζεται για το χτυπημα των κοκκιδιων που προκυπτουν απο την επωαση των ηδη υπαρχοντων ωοκυστων στο κλουβι και στις κουτσουλιες που αποβαλουν ,αφου δεν σκοτωνονται στα αρχικα σταδια (ειναι τα << αυγα >> κατα καποιο τροπο των κοκκιδων ... οχι ακριβως ... μια προδρομη κατασταση τους ) 

αν ο καθαρισμος ηταν συχνος και πολυ καλος και τα πουλια δεν ηρθαν σε καμμια επαφη με τα απορριματα τους ,ισως να μην υπηρξε εισροη ωοκυστων μεσω τους στοματος ,ξανα στον οργανισμο ή μπηκανε σε μικρη μη παθογονα (προς το παρον ) ποσοτητα

----------


## hariskar

Εννοείται ότι το σωστό ήταν αυτό που μου πρότεινες και όχι αυτό που έκανα. Έτσι γίνεται η θεραπεία για παράσιτα και στους ανθρώπους.
Ο καθαρισμός δε θα έλεγα ότι ήταν σχολαστικός, πιστεύω ότι τα πουλιά ήρθαν σε επαφή με τα παράσιτα, σε μικρές όμως ποσότητες.

Σίγουρα θα γλίτωνα από όλα αυτά αν είχα λάβει πιο σοβαρά την οδηγία για καραντίνα μετά από αγορά νέου πουλιού, όμως θεώρησα ότι όταν αγοράζει κανείς από το πιο μεγάλο κατάστημα της πόλης είναι ασφαλής...

Έδωσα τα 2 μικρά πουλιά και κράτησα μόνο τους γονείς, αφού διαπίστωσα ότι 4 πουλιά είναι πάρα πολλά..

Με λύπη μου διαπίστωσα ότι οι κτηνίατροι συνήθως δεν έχουν τις απαραίτητες γνώσεις για να αντιμετωπίσουν τέτοιες περιπτώσεις σε μικρά πουλιά.

Ευχαριστώ πολύ για την πολύτιμη και καθοριστική βοήθεια!

----------


## jk21

οσο περισσοτερο τους αναζητουμε ,σιγα σιγα θα αποκτησουν .Δυστυχως στις μερες μας επιστημονας και γιατρος , δεν σημαινει μονο κοινωνικος λειτουργος αλλα και επαγγελμα ,καποιες φορες ακομα και για βιοποριστικους λογους (ειδικα σε νεους στο επαγγελμα ) .Οταν οι νεοι φοιτητες ,αλλα και οι υπαρχοντες γιατροι δουν οτι ο κοσμος αναζητα πτηνιατρο ,θα πεισθουν να ασχοληθουν περισσοτερο και σιγα σιγα θα εχουν την εμπειρια που χρειαζεται ,που θα τους κανεις μακραν πιο εμπιστους να συντρεξει καποιος ,απο εναν εμπειρικο εκτροφεα

----------


## hariskar

Έκαναν 4 αυγά και σήμερα βγήκε το 1ο πουλάκι. Τουλάχιστον 1 ακόμα αυγό είναι γόνιμοποιημένο. Στα μικρά πουλάκια πρέπει να δώσω κάτι;
Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## jk21

Αν εννοεις φαρμακο ,οχι 

καθαροτατες ταιστρες καθε μερα 
καθαροτατες ποτιστρες και καθημερινη αλλαγη νερου
αυγοτροφουλα φρεσκια και οση θελουν τακτικα 


αν εχεις πχ καποιο σκευασμα πχ ριγανελαιο ,φυτικο με αντιβακτηριακες ιδιοτητες ,αυτο μπορεις να το παρεχεις

----------


## hariskar

Είναι φυσιολογικό το μικρό (περίπου 20 ημερών) να κάνει κουτσουλιές αρκετά μεγάλες που έχουν αρκετό υγρό ενώ δεν πίνει καθόλου νερό αφού δε βγαίνει από τη φωλιά ακόμα; Μεγαλώνει, φαίνεται και συμπεριφέρεται κανονικά, το ίδιο και οι γονείς του.

----------


## jk21

Αυτο που του ταιζουν οι γονεις του ,ομως εχει νερο  πχ αυγο βραστο

να τις δουμε τις κουτσουλιες σε φωτο;

----------

